# Christmas presents....



## inkjunkie (Dec 13, 2015)

FB_IMG_1449986642533.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Dec 13, 2015





Going to smoke some Colby/Monterey Jack for a couple of friends. Gonna hit it with some cold Maple smoke in the XL BGE. Already have the Sea Salt & Black Peppercorns smoked, hit them with 24 hours of smoke.


----------



## chef lynso (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes!!!  Your on the right track there.  What greater gift than something that is hand crafted or processed specifically for the recipients.  I hope your friends and family realize just how lucky they are.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## b-one (Dec 14, 2015)

Sounds like a winner! Have you done maple on cheese before? If so I'd like to hear your thoughts on it I'm planning maple for my next batch of cheese.


----------



## smokesontuesday (Dec 14, 2015)

Just put in a load of Colby, Pepper Jack, and Extra Sharp Cheddar for the same reason. Thought I'd go all out this year and pretty much everyone on the gift list is getting 1/4 pound of each cheese, 1/4 pound of smoked pecans, a pint of homemade bbq sauce, and 1/4 pound of summer sausage. Now I just need to decide on some crackers to include in the baskets.


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 15, 2015)

Chef Lynso said:


> Yes!!!  Your on the right track there.  What greater gift than something that is hand crafted or processed specifically for the recipients.  I hope your friends and family realize just how lucky they are.  Merry Christmas!


Sure beats giving folks a gift card...Merry Christmas to you and yours...



b-one said:


> Sounds like a winner! Have you done maple on cheese before? If so I'd like to hear your thoughts on it I'm planning maple for my next batch of cheese.


I had a sinus infection, on and off for almost my entire 15 years I loved in AZ. This kinda killed off my taste buds. While I can taste the smoke flavor I can't taste the difference between one smoke flavor and another. 



SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Just put in a load of Colby, Pepper Jack, and Extra Sharp Cheddar for the same reason. Thought I'd go all out this year and pretty much everyone on the gift list is getting 1/4 pound of each cheese, 1/4 pound of smoked pecans, a pint of homemade bbq sauce, and 1/4 pound of summer sausage. Now I just need to decide on some crackers to include in the baskets.


Smoked Pecans....hmmm....the wife really loves Almonds. Perhaps I need to do some reading on smoking nuts...and thanks for the idea....a friend complimented me on my BBQ sauce...I know what I will be giving him for Christmas


----------



## smokesontuesday (Dec 15, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Sure beats giving folks a gift card...Merry Christmas to you and yours...
> I had a sinus infection, on and off for almost my entire 15 years I loved in AZ. This kinda killed off my taste buds. While I can taste the smoke flavor I can't taste the difference between one smoke flavor and another.
> Smoked Pecans....hmmm....the wife really loves Almonds. Perhaps I need to do some reading on smoking nuts...and thanks for the idea....a friend complimented me on my BBQ sauce...I know what I will be giving him for Christmas


I'm not a big fan of smoked almonds (the only smoked nut I'd had before I came here) but my uncle has a pecan grove so I always have pecans around. I had about five pounds that had been in the freezer a couple years so I figured they were something easy to throw in with a batch of cheese one day and if they were nasty then they could be tossed anyway. They're delicious.

I smoke cheese with a mix of pecan, hickory, and apple so that's what I smoked the pecans with too. Guess I need to branch out and see what different smoke does to them.

It's gotten to the point now that I have to keep some around because my wife puts them instead of unsmoked pecans in Chex mix.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good Christmas gifts for sure. This is the first year in over a decade that we aren't doing a smoked food gift basket. If I was I'd definitely be adding this recipe.its become one of the most requested for sure. #1 though has always been smoked salmon.  These are very addicting and a batch doesn't last long! 

Scarbelly's Sweet Spicy nuts:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154167/the-holiday-nuts


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 15, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Good Christmas gifts for sure. This is the first year in over a decade that we aren't doing a smoked food gift basket. If I was I'd definitely be adding this recipe.its become one of the most requested for sure. #1 though has always been smoked salmon.  These are very addicting and a batch doesn't last long!
> 
> Scarbelly's Sweet Spicy nuts:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/154167/the-holiday-nuts


Thanks for the link,  subscribed to it so I can give it a try. Ernie has seen smoked nuts in a couple of stores but refuses to pay the ridiculous price they want. Neither one of us is a fish eater, but if given the opportunity to try smoked salmon I would. Thanks again for the link...


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice... I didn't do cheese, but I lightly smoked some pink Himalayan rock salt with apple wood, and more heavily smoked some kosher salt with hickory. Then I mixed the kosher salt with some smoked habanero powder I made a few months back.

I may have to do some cheese as well, definitely be a hit with the family!


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 15, 2015)

JIRodriguez said:


> Nice... I didn't do cheese, but I lightly smoked some pink Himalayan rock salt with apple wood, and more heavily smoked some kosher salt with hickory. Then I mixed the kosher salt with some smoked habanero powder I made a few months back.
> 
> I may have to do some cheese as well, definitely be a hit with the family!


I smoked of that very salt for a buddy. I have never had it smoked...


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 16, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> I smoked of that very salt for a buddy. I have never had it smoked...


Yeah... the pink salt didn't take on much smoke, but the kosher salt came out great.


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 16, 2015)

JIRodriguez said:


> Yeah... the pink salt didn't take on much smoke, but the kosher salt came out great.


while back I smoked some seal salt rocks....picked up a lot of color...


----------



## driedstick (Dec 16, 2015)

Your going to have some happy friends there I tell ya,, Have you tried pretzels?? They are good also. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153736/smoked-pretzels-with-a-kick-and-w-p-view

Also xfuzzy did a experiment on the salt doing it cold and hot pretty cool results if you haven't seen it yet. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125996/the-great-smoked-salt-experiment

Good luck and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 

DS


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 16, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Your going to have some happy friends there I tell ya,, Have you tried pretzels?? They are good also.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153736/smoked-pretzels-with-a-kick-and-w-p-view
> 
> ...


Pretzels?


----------

